

How To Become A Hacker - HugoMelo
http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html

======
richo
Epic karma cashgrab is epic.

I don't think this article really has a lot of relevance, the ESR style of
hacker doesn't have all that much in common with this community tbh, and those
that do gravitate in that direction have probably already seen this.

Or I'm just a grumpy ass at christmas. Could go either way.

~~~
anthonyb
Why save it just for christmas? ;)

ESR telling people how to be hackers is pretty galling when you consider what
a massive pile of bugs it is/was. For my money, getmail
(<http://pyropus.ca/software/getmail/>) is far better value.

~~~
billsix
> ESR telling people how to be hackers is pretty galling when you consider
> what a massive pile of bugs it is/was

What is "it"? Fetchmail?

~~~
anthonyb
Sorry, yes, I was thinking of Fetchmail - must've lost that between brain and
keyboard :)

------
jiggy2011
"Don't call yourself a ‘cyberpunk’, and don't waste your time on anybody who
does."

I don't think I've ever come across a "cyberpunk" , is this some long dead
internet subculture?

P.S , can somebody repost "sex tips for geeks" some karma in there for sure.

~~~
unimpressive
I use 20 mana to cast revive.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuromancer>

------
stiff
There are so many resources related to this topic that are so much better:

<http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

<http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2011/Sep-06.html>

<http://www.paulgraham.com/hamming.html>

<http://www.paulgraham.com/college.html>

[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-00sc-introduction-to-computer-science-and-programming-spring-2011/)

And that's just the start...

------
10098
This brings back some memories :)

Back when I was in high school, I had no internet connection at home, so I had
to go to "internet cafes", download some interesting stuff on a 1.44 mb floppy
and read it at home. That's when I came across this article. It really
motivated me back then.

------
jambo222
The argument against Java as a starting language (libraries doing too much for
you) is equally applicable to any high level language. I don't see how this is
unique to Java.

------
lbcadden3
No reason to link this unless it has been updated.

~~~
gonzo
and probably not even then.

------
nvr219
I'm sorry but esr is an insufferable asshole loser[1].

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG2MnhrrY7s>

